
BBC Documentary – HyperNormalisation - By Adam Curtis - Must Watch! - ajoy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04b183c
======
ajoy
Adam Curtis has an unique style of cinematography and story-telling. This
documentary is no different. Its a bit long, but in my opinion, totally worth
the watch.

Here is Description from the site :

"We live in a time of great uncertainty and confusion. Events keep happening
that seem inexplicable and out of control. Donald Trump, Brexit, the War in
Syria, the endless migrant crisis, random bomb attacks. And those who are
supposed to be in power are paralysed - they have no idea what to do.

This film is the epic story of how we got to this strange place. It explains
not only why these chaotic events are happening - but also why we, and our
politicians, cannot understand them.

It shows that what has happened is that all of us in the West - not just the
politicians and the journalists and the experts, but we ourselves - have
retreated into a simplified, and often completely fake version of the world.
But because it is all around us we accept it as normal.

But there is another world outside. Forces that politicians tried to forget
and bury forty years ago - that then festered and mutated - but which are now
turning on us with a vengeful fury. Piercing though the wall of our fake
world."

